# POLL: Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Base?



## eco (Feb 28, 2007)

Let's discuss what our favorite e/s bases are!

I started out using Paint (I have Base Light, Mauvism, and Chartru)... I love paints...

then I thought that a Cream Colored Base would be easier because of the packaging-- I bought Shell.  I *rarely* use this.  It creases way too easily....

Then on a friends suggestion I tried Beige-ing Shadestick- This is my HG base!  I have since bought corn, and gotten the minis set from 2006.  

I still use paint probably once a week but I am a shadestick convert!

I've also read all about Urban Decay's PP, which I want to try, but sephora is ALWAYS sold out when I go in there!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What is your favorite e/s base?????


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 28, 2007)

Tan Ray paint with studio finish concealer on top, or Tan Ray paint with pearl CCB on top. This way, colors never crease and always stay put! But damn it...Tan Ray is DC! I bought 6!


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 28, 2007)

i started out using paint. but over time i have noticed that it doesnt really catch the colors of the eyeshadows that well. but it doesnt make my eyeshadows crease so its pretty nice. But i changed to ccb and it works really well because it makes the colors way more real and vivid. and pigments and the shadows stay on better because the ccb is more creamier.


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 28, 2007)

I use paints on a daily basis... when I am using an e/s that tends to have lots of fallout or piggies then I use paint + s/s and it sticks really well. =)


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been using the LUNA cream coloured base. Thats what the lady at MAC suggested and it works ok, makes my makeup look really bright but not last all day.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I absolutely love my beige-ing shadestick for an eyeshadow base. My eyeshadows and pigments stay on all day without creasing, and what I put overtop my shadestick stays true to its colour (it doesn't make it go lighter or look "dull")


----------



## veilchen (Feb 28, 2007)

I always use paints as a first base - I have all the various colours (pink, purple, green, etc) and a huge selection of neutral ones (Bare Canvas and Stillife are my favourites). They make my e/s stay on forever. Sometimes I use a fluidline or shadestick above the paint if I want to bring out a certain e/s colour even more, but never without a paint underneath


----------



## zori (Feb 28, 2007)

I love using shadesticks as bases (Beige-ing, Penny) ... my eyeshadow looks brighter and lasts all day without creasing.

I have been tempted to use the CCB though...


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beige-ing shadestick, it never lets me down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to always use Bare Canvas paint, but found that my eyeshadow faded throughout the day and just didn't look as vibrant going on. (I thought it was great until trying a shadestick) After converting to shadesticks, the color stays true & vibrant and looks the same at night as it did when I first put it on in the morning.

I also have UDPP, but find that it's similar to Bare Canvas paint... and does fade throughout the day.


----------



## bottleblack (Feb 28, 2007)

I started out with paints, and when I finally tried shadesticks I LOVED them and Beige-ing was my HG for a while, too. However, for whatever reason the skin on my eyelids started to pull more (either due to getting older or the massive increase in eye makeup use in the past year) and it became more difficult to apply them after a while. 
From there I tried UDPP, and while it does tend to pick up shadow a little better initially, I find that once dry it feels a bit heavier on my eyes than paint, and you can actually SEE the texture of it under the shadow. 
So, now I'm back to paints.  Occasionally I have some problems with fading with Bare Canvas, but not enough to really bother me.  I get much better results using a base that is similar in color to my shadow - for example, I did the Polar Bear Plunge last Saturday and wore Mauvism, with Stars & Rockets and Lovely Lily over top - my eye makeup perfectly survived the plunge and some of the girls I was with even seem to think it enhanced it! 
I know that's not the most direct answer, but I think it's a little different for everyone.


----------



## becca (Feb 28, 2007)

i use UDPP or Artdeco. With this stuff my e/s doesn't crease till late evening.

when I use a shadestick (beige-ing) or a paint ab a base I still have a problem with creasing after 6 - 8 hours. and i had problems to blend the s/s properly.
I also tried Prep & Prime which was very disappointing. Creasing after 4 hours.

becca


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

Bare Canvas Paint.  It's a HG for me


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 28, 2007)

I use Stillife Paint + Hush CCB =) works great for me!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 1, 2007)

Urban Decay Primer Potion Has My Heart!!!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't use an eyeshadow base but I really want one and I'm stick choosing between UDPP or a shadestick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 1, 2007)

I use UDPP, but after I finished my first tube, I bought a shadestick to see how well it would work.  I didn't like how the shadestick was tugging on my lid during application, and it only managed to stay crease-free for a few hours.  Maybe I'll try paints after I finish my second tube of UDPP.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

I love love Stillife and Bare Canvas paints


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted for Shadesticks but still love paints.  I just reach for them way less often.  I also use Glittercreme (d/c) to get a glittery base, really hot. Posted a FOTD today using the glittercreme as a base if anyone wants to see what it looks like.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

prep & prime is disappointing? Oh noes, I just bought it today as the artist at mac was saying it's the best.


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 1, 2007)

Bare Canvas paint!! Everything blends like magic when I use it. I thought shadesticks were a little too sticky (for lack of a better word) and too hard to apply.


----------



## eco (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_prep & prime is disappointing? Oh noes, I just bought it today as the artist at mac was saying it's the best._

 
Please post and tell us what you think of the prep & prime!  I'm curious, even though I have so many different bases already.  I still use paints, but I use shadesticks everyday.  Today I used Delphic fluidline as a base, with a purple shade over it (the intense eyes palette one)-- it looked really good!

And thank you to everyone participating with this poll!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2007)

I've used Tan Ray on cold days, when I know my skin would be drier, but I am faithful to UDPP--always. I've also used Prep + Prime Eyes at the insistance of the MAC MUA....No Good for me! My lids are oily and I swear, I put my shadow on and by the time I got to the red light down the street, I was creasing with this humidity.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 2, 2007)

Either UD PP or Laura Mercier Metallic creme eye colour as a base. Both work better for me than the listed MAC products


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 2, 2007)

i love ccb's (luna and pearl)...but when ever i get my make up done they put prep and prime with a paint over it.....i use paints and shadesticks but i seem to have the best luck with my ccb's.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 2, 2007)

*I use Elizabeth Ardens Eye-Fix primer.It glides on clear and quickly dries.I've had my eyeshadow or shadow's last hours without having to reapply.The eyecolor stays plush and fresh.Since using it I havnt seen any creasing,color clashes,oil or wearing off.*


----------



## tinkerbelle (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a tiny bit of paint works for me.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 2, 2007)

I voted paints. I use Dabble which was discontinued a few years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish they'd bring it back


----------



## Cathee79 (Mar 3, 2007)

Prep and Prime...I love it!  My eye makeup stays on all day.  Some times I use stilife paint and shadesticks, but P&P is #1 for me.


----------



## Brianne (Mar 3, 2007)

From MAC - Bare Canvas paint, then occasionally a shadestick or fluidline on top (with certain colors).

However, 99% of the time I use Wet & Wild cream eyeshadows (either Champagne Toast or Cafe au Lait).  They make my e/s last ALL day.


----------



## loveinexcess (Mar 3, 2007)

I used Urban Decay primer potion everyday! I found out about it last year and I'm on my 2nd tube!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 3, 2007)

I started out using Bare Canvas and it didn't work for me. Then I went to Prep+Prime, which works well, when I want a neutral look I apply it with a light dusting of powder and it last all day.

I tried CCB and found them a little hard to work with.

I've tried Beige-ing s/s and it didn't work for me. The colors didn't "Pop." It's too light for me. I have CrimsonRose

I recently went back to paints, Base Light, and it's awesome. I layered Woodwinked, with Embark in the crease and it stayed all day. Finally I was able to achieve a look where my eyeshadow "Popped."


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_prep & prime is disappointing? Oh noes, I just bought it today as the artist at mac was saying it's the best._

 
I hate prep & prime eye.  I actually wanted to purchase prep+prime face, but the MA artist accidentally gave me the one for eyes.  Never got the chance to return it and decided to use it.  Very disappointing.  My lids are already kinda oily and this made them seem MORE oily.


----------



## miztgral (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi girls, I'm quite vexed over to get paint or shadestick, given that they are the same price, and paint seems to have 6.5g and shadestick only 1.5g? So one tube of paint will last me much longer than shadesticks?


----------



## Carmen75 (Mar 13, 2007)

Bar Canvas paint


----------



## eco (Mar 13, 2007)

paint definitely lasts longer than shadesticks!

i have 3 paints, and mainly use only 1... it was one of the first things i bought from mac and it's still 1/2 full.... meanwhile i have gone through 3 or 4 shadesticks!


----------



## kalice (Mar 13, 2007)

I have these tiny asian creases that sit very close to my lashline, so when I put on liner, they inevitable fall into the crease and well, crease, like there's no tomorrow. The only thing that preps my lids enough is UDPP. It also makes my eyeshadows stick like glue and there's no fading throughout the day. 

I <3 UD PP


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 13, 2007)

UDPP is my primer of choice for now, but I want to try out paint + CCB combo. Not until I finish UDPP bottle though!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 13, 2007)

pretty much the only thing i ever use as a base is urban decay primer potion, combined with a shadestick matching the eyeshadow color i am wearing. the primer potion makes the shadow last, and the shadestick enhances the color. they work so well together, i have trouble getting the shadow OFF at night!


----------



## miztgral (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_paint definitely lasts longer than shadesticks!

i have 3 paints, and mainly use only 1... it was one of the first things i bought from mac and it's still 1/2 full.... meanwhile i have gone through 3 or 4 shadesticks!_

 
I see, thanks! Now I'm wondering to get bare canvas, still-life or baselight... I think I should go view at the counter.


----------



## eco (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miztgral* 

 
_I see, thanks! Now I'm wondering to get bare canvas, still-life or baselight... I think I should go view at the counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well..... i have base light and love it... but it is a shimmery gold color on.  an MA at mac used bare canvas for my makeover and I liked it because it was really like making your lid a "bare canvas" it doesn't have any bold coloring or shimmer... i have never tried out still life.  go to a counter and swatch one of your favorite eyeshadow colors over the paints you're considering and see what the best result is for your usual colors.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 14, 2007)

Prep and Prime eye for me isn't much good, I have to put paint over it and then it works well... 

One time I put on p+p, a tiny amount of paint on top and CCB on top of that AND THEN applied makeup and the eyeshadow stuck to it beautifully all day. But my liquidlast liner didn't seem to agree to it much.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 14, 2007)

i ALWAYS use bare canvas as a base for eyeshadows and stuff
i swear by it lol xx


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 16, 2007)

My favorite base has always been Bare Canvas Paint! 

It always works well with anything I do. I've tried the shadesticks, ccb's, etc... but I always end up going back to the paints!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 16, 2007)

Prep+Prime eye technically isn't a base for your shadows. It's meant to be used as a primer to 'prep' the eyes for the actual base [ccb, paint, etc.] I know people with oily lids don't like it b/c it creases too easily on them. Personally, I like it b/c I think my shadestick goes on better when I use prep+prime eye. I love all of MAC's bases. I recently bought Benefit FY Eye & I'm in love!


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

MAC products have never worked for me as an e/s base. I like UD Primer Potion.


----------



## Taj (May 5, 2007)

shadesticks !


----------



## crazy13eautiful (May 6, 2007)

I use CCB, Fawntastic & Pearl


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 26, 2007)

I looooooooooooooove UD Primer Potion.  Absolutely no creasing and makes my eyeshadow look brand new all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm still tempted to try Bare Canvas paint, though, and see what the hype is about


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 26, 2007)

i just bought the Beige-ing Shadestick ... but it doesnt seem to be working for me and i dont know whhhhy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really really really want to try UDPP but australia doesnt have UD which totally sucks! ahdkfhaldfjas :'(


----------



## jenii (May 26, 2007)

I find that for darker looks, unless I use Sharkskin shadestick, the color fades out way faster than it would with paint.

But, with paint the colors aren't as vibrant.

Honestly, UDPP is the only base I've used so far that gives you vibrant color AND helps your eyeshadow last longer. Too bad it makes blending slightly more of a pain in the arse.


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

I use paints and CCB's.


----------



## capspock (May 26, 2007)

I use mostly Bare Canvas paint and Artdeco e/s base. I prefer this last one when I want more vibrant colors, this product is fabulous but it makes blending a little trickier. 

Some paints are really great as a base, like Bare Canvas and Flammable, and others like Pixel just suck. E/s doesn't stick to eyelid when I use Pixel as a base, it's too dry. For the same reason, I never liked Fluidlines used as bases. They are way too dry for it and e/s just falls when I try to apply. I simply don't understand how some people can actually manage to use fluidlines as base!

I also didn't like the shadesticks because of the tugging, but if you don't mind it, they are prety great.


----------



## Esperanza (May 28, 2007)

I used to wear Agnes b. "Eye Color Base" which is a great product since it doesn't alter the e/ colours. 
Now, I'm a shadestick addict and I think I couldn't live without the Beige-ing one! I also have Sharkskin s/s which is nice for smokey eyes and I bought Sea Me 3 days ago to use with my Blue-Brown pigment and it's great: it really brings out the blue & green undertones of the pigment, I'm so happy with that purchase


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Love love love Bare Canvas and Structural Brown paints. I also love to use Bare Canvas under a lipstick if I really really want a nude/low key lip.

I like to use Fluidline as bases as well when I wear Fertile (Macroviolet) and Black Tied (Blacktrack).


----------



## MsButterfli (May 29, 2007)

i usually use Tan Ray paint but lately ive been using Loreal DeCrease. no problems with it yet


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 31, 2007)

I´m very happy with my Urban Decay Primer Potion. It lasts the whole day! I love it!


----------

